
Ask HN: What do you think of the new TV show “Incorporated”? - webmaven
I&#x27;ve enjoyed the first few episodes and I&#x27;m looking forward to seeing where they take the story arc, and I&#x27;m already getting invested in the characters with all their moral shades of grey.<p>From my (obligatory) HN-reading-geek POV, though the tech and infosec details aren&#x27;t up to &quot;Mr. Robot&quot; standards, little if any of it strikes me as suspension-of-disbelief-breaking-ly inane, which is a relief.<p>The dystopic setting seems like it should strike a chord with audiences, but so far the ratings are average at best.<p>What do you think of the show?
======
CarolineW
Never heard of it. Where is it showing?

~~~
webmaven
SyFy channel in the US:
[http://www.syfy.com/incorporated](http://www.syfy.com/incorporated)

And it is probably on the Space channel in Canada.

~~~
CarolineW
That's really helpful for those of us in Europe. But thanks for the reply.

~~~
CarolineW
BTW, I've realised that sounded unnecessarily nasty, for which I apologise.
It's just always disappointing when someone mentions some sort of TV show, or
other publication, that is only available in a limited geographical area.

Sorry for any snippiness.

~~~
webmaven
No problem.

It was my understanding that most SyFy channel shows are available in Europe,
but a quick check now tells me that isn't the case currently, if it ever was.
Sorry.

I'll try to be more aware of the difficulties that the geographically-
challenged face in the future.

